# q carbo 32 detox



## drambouie (Jan 5, 2007)

anyone used this for a drug test?


----------



## sanchez (Jan 6, 2007)

are you talking about activated charcoal pills?

if so, many friends have used it with great success.  another thing you can do is a fast that detoxes your whole system.  pm me and we'll talk about this if you want.  a good site is www.curezone.org.  you can do some heavy detoxes that'll have you passing those tests with flying colours my friend.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 6, 2007)

i have to take one for a job  i am gonna use the old fashion method....stop smoking for 30 days......:yay: that way i am 100% sure i am clean, i only get one shot at it and its good pay so i aint messing it up.


----------



## drambouie (Jan 6, 2007)

it can take up to 90 days to be clean


ne wayz i was talking about the 16oz drink at gnc-qcarbo32

another i wanna try is strip nc by covert labs at gnc

a friend of mine smoked and 2 days later used it and it was a success......


----------

